# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wijmenga (Metslawier)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wijmenga

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Wijmenga, Metslawier

Adres: B. Bekkerstrjitte 19, Metslawier


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wijmenga*

----------

